# Looking for a dupe of MUFE 92



## jennyfee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello Specktra
Can anyone clue me in??? I can't find ANY eye shadow color that looks remotely close to MUFE 92... I don't care if it's drugstore brands, (actually that would be awesome ) but does anyone have anything to compare it too??
Swatches would be awesome if possible... Thank you!!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 1, 2009)

It is very difficult to get a dupe for MUFE 92...Mac full force violet pigment is close to that.But I may be wrong.a  darker version is grape pigment..


----------



## jennyfee (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you ashpardesi
I've been looking at so many brands of cosmetics and can't seem to find a dupe that's as vibrant as mufe 92... ill juste have to keep looking


----------



## jennifer. (Feb 3, 2009)

i decided to take a pic of #92 and vibrant grape to see the comparison myself and vibrant grape seems a little more "plummy".  i also have full force violet pigment and i can't seem to get that to work over any base.  it has to be one of the worst matte mac pigments i've come across.  it definitely won't apply like 92 does although the color does seem similar.  

there's an e/s color called plum on the bitchslap-cosmetics website that looks similar to 92.  i'm tempted to buy it because it looks like a really vibrant purple.  i can't get enough of purples!  anyway, here's the comparison pic:

both of these are over soft ochre paintpot, btw.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 3, 2009)

MAC has NOTHING like MUFE 92 and as far as I know there isn't any great dupes for it. The only thing I would suggest is looking online at mineral makeup websites. There are a lot of vibrant, great colors that smaller mineral companies make out there. Good luck.


----------



## jennyfee (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you so much Jennifer. for the pic, I had actually been wondering if Vibrant Grape was too pink to compare to mufe 92, and that just confirmed my fears...

And thelove4tequila, I agree, it's so hard to find a good dupe... I think i'll just have to *swallow* try to get my hands on it  lol

Anyone can tell me how much it retails for?? thxbye


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 3, 2009)

Its $19 on the sephora site...I think they have a free shipping code right now too if you do a board search for it


----------



## jennifer. (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennyfee* 

 
_Thank you so much Jennifer. for the pic, I had actually been wondering if Vibrant Grape was too pink to compare to mufe 92, and that just confirmed my fears...

And thelove4tequila, I agree, it's so hard to find a good dupe... I think i'll just have to *swallow* try to get my hands on it  lol

Anyone can tell me how much it retails for?? thxbye_

 
sure, no problem!  hopefully you can get the 92 though.  aside from maybe finding a mineral shade close to it (like love4tequila said), there really isn't anything quite like it!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Its $19 on the sephora site...I think they have a free shipping code right now too if you do a board search for it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Watch out for the new formula. I got one at sephora last weekend. It is now listed as a blush but it's still in the eyeshadow section. The color SUCKS, I'm returning it. I'm pissed I want the original!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 7, 2009)

^I don't think they've changed the formula. The one I have from more than a year ago says 'Blush', too.


----------



## peacelover18 (Feb 7, 2009)

Violet Trance from the Pandamonium quad is the only color MAC has ever released that is remotely close to MUFE 92, IMO.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_^I don't think they've changed the formula. The one I have from more than a year ago says 'Blush', too._

 
Really? I had heard talk of the reason for the lack of #92 was that they were reformulating it. If not I guess I am a #92 hater!


----------



## Odette (Feb 12, 2009)

Check these stores in Canada: Stores and resellers MAKE UP FOR EVER PROFESSIONAL over the world


----------



## MissResha (Feb 12, 2009)

that color is ridiculous. i've never seen anything like it. i see what all the fuss is. its fucking gorgeous.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Can't find anything close....I thought Violet Trance from Balloonacy would be close but not


----------



## jetgirl (Feb 12, 2009)

hmmm, does anyone have Lime Crime Vixen or Empress (not matte).  Or the purple in the Cargo Barcelona Palette (prob not as intense).  I want an answer too!


----------



## Lapis (Apr 15, 2009)

ok are they ANY even close dupes to this?
Turns out I'm allergic to mufe 92, oh well
off to swatch santorini


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 15, 2009)

Hum... would be curious to see Rich Purple pigment over Rich purple chromaline... I think you would get something pretty damned close or maybe French Violet over the same chromaline color.


----------



## Meisje (Apr 18, 2009)

I think a combination of the violet grape pigment over Stylin' from the Lucky Tom quad would be close.


----------



## ra143 (Mar 15, 2011)

I had a very weird experience with it... just tried this es today for the first time, with a mac paint pot as a primer... and at night when I have removed it, my eyelids were red. Not irritated but red, stained. I tried removing and cleaning the area some more... nothing! This has never happened to me with any other es. Anyone else noticed anything?


----------



## jennyfee (Mar 15, 2011)

Yup that's the downside to this eyeshadow... It stains! Using a base such as a paint pot or primer potion will help protect your lids a little but a LOT of people comment on this staining issue. Don't worry, you probably won't notice it a day after, but I also get a little pink after using this eyeshadow... and no amount of makeup remover will get it to go away since your skin is literally stained...!!! In my personal experience the staining was very light and I could only see it right after removing my makeup, the day after it wasn't noticeable. Hope this helped!! xxx


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have never seen #92 in person, but from swatches online it reminds me of Flash from Urban Decay (or Underland as it is called in my Alice palette).


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2011)

colourwise.. a few colours from DS to HE.. but texture and colour together.. none that I can easily mention.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 25, 2011)

Daphne from Nars or Poison Plum from Sugarpill are as close as you're going to get. #92 is its own creature and while a few things come very close NOTHING is exactly like it.


----------



## User38 (Mar 25, 2011)

right Dili.. Daphne works well when wet.. otherwise it's chalky/messy, and it might stain eyelids.. Like MUFE 92.. only colourwise and only when wet.


----------

